# A/V Closet ideas??



## markopolo (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm working on building my media room in my basement. We've almost finished getting the walls put up in place so I'm starting to think about my wiring etc. for the media room. my dimensions are roughly 12'6"x21' for the room. At the back left of the room is where I'm situating my A/V components in a 4'x4' closet. In the closet will go the following:

HDPVR Cable Box
Receiver
DVD Player
Future piece (or 2)

I'd like as nice and clean of an installation as possible, yet still functional. My thoughts were to use wire shelving as it would allow good air circulation around all the components. What I was thinking of, was to use wire shelving and mount it to a sliding rack system, so the components could be slid out and the backs accessed easily.

I'd appreciate any advice from those with A/V closets out there. Thanks!


----------



## ludwignew (Nov 14, 2008)

What kind of speakers do you want? Maybe liket towers or something like that?


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

markopolo said:


> My thoughts were to use wire shelving as it would allow good air circulation around all the components. What I was thinking of, was to use wire shelving and mount it to a sliding rack system, so the components could be slid out and the backs accessed easily.


That's a good idea ...Are you planning to have it closed or open??? ...Any plans to install a fan to keep the hot air out???


----------



## markopolo (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm planning on it being a closed closet. It is on an outside corner, so I may end up cutting a vent to the outside and put a passive vent in. That way the hot air can escape easily to the outdoors. Don't think a fan would be needed in that case.


----------



## markopolo (Oct 14, 2008)

ludwignew said:


> What kind of speakers do you want? Maybe liket towers or something like that?


I have some old Sony towers that I will likely use for my fronts and a corresponding set of surrounds for all the other spots. Why do you ask?


----------



## Quartermaster (Dec 4, 2008)

I suggest Definitive technology BP7002 for fronts, I have a pair of these and they are remarkable.:bigsmile:


----------



## markopolo (Oct 14, 2008)

Quartermaster said:


> I suggest Definitive technology BP7002 for fronts, I have a pair of these and they are remarkable.:bigsmile:


Thanks but I'm not looking to replace what I have at this time. Priority is getting the room built. I'm just looking for advice on how to setup the closet.


----------



## markopolo (Oct 14, 2008)

Here's a pic of my layout. As you can see, the closet is on the complete opposite end of the room.


----------



## Quartermaster (Dec 4, 2008)

What kind of receiver are you using, Brand, Watt, Size? From the looks of your list of components your receiver will be producing the most heat. I like the idea of separating the gaming equip from the other components which produces loads of heat. 4x4 is small but I think you would be fine with the current set up; it all kind of depends on what future piece you were thinking of purchasing. You get 1 or 2 high powered amps in there and it would turn in to an oven.


----------



## markopolo (Oct 14, 2008)

Quartermaster said:


> What kind of receiver are you using, Brand, Watt, Size? From the looks of your list of components your receiver will be producing the most heat. I like the idea of separating the gaming equip from the other components which produces loads of heat. 4x4 is small but I think you would be fine with the current set up; it all kind of depends on what future piece you were thinking of purchasing. You get 1 or 2 high powered amps in there and it would turn in to an oven.


It's a simple Sony... STR-K900. I definitely agree that the room would get very hot adding higher powered amps, which is why I think I'll add the "dryer vent" to the outside right away. That vents to the outside of my house and I can add a fan if needed.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

markopolo said:


> I definitely agree that the room would get very hot adding higher powered amps, which is why I think I'll add the "dryer vent" to the outside right away. That vents to the outside of my house and I can add a fan if needed.


About the pro-amps producing more heat ...it will depend on how hard you play your system; I have a Samsom Servo 600 that gets warm but not exagerated.

Are you planning to complete conceal the equipment??? ...or will they be visible (maybe a glass door)???

Something like this ...


----------



## markopolo (Oct 14, 2008)

salvasol said:


> About the pro-amps producing more heat ...it will depend on how hard you play your system; I have a Samsom Servo 600 that gets warm but not exagerated.
> 
> Are you planning to complete conceal the equipment??? ...or will they be visible (maybe a glass door)???


It's actually a "walk-in closet", completely concealed with a solid door. I'm going to use an IR repeater to transmit the signal from the front of the room to the closet in the back. The room is designed "multi-purpose" for potential resale to be a 4th bedroom. Hence, the needed closet.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

markopolo said:


> It's actually a "walk-in closet", completely concealed with a solid door. .


If that's the case ...I think you can stick with your original plan (vented duct) and if you want to add a vent to the door it will help too :yes:


----------

